# IUI HIgh FSH



## L Pea (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello 
I am new to this site and wanting other people's advice feel a bit in limbo?
I have had a successful iui first time but happiness was short lived as at 10wks i mis carried tryin to come to terms with that & trying to be positive for next time is hard i am now tryin to have another go on IUI but been told my FSH level as risen from 6.8 to 19.9 so dosen't give me the same chance of it been successful so now thinking if IVF 

feelin tired & confused ...


----------



## mutley18 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi and welcome  

Didnt want to read and run! As far as im aware your FSH only indicates your ovarian reserve is low it doesnt tell yoi about quality of eggs. Research ive done suggests age is a bigger factor than FSH. 

My FSH was borderline (10. and i wasnt really given any advice or recommendations as to best treatment!! 

I wish you all the luck


----------



## L Pea (Aug 19, 2013)

HI  
thank u for your reply  my consultant said my age didnt really come into it (am 37 next wk) so u think it would, but said ivf is a far better option when fsh level too high am actually waiting at min to see if it's gone down ( i do need to ask what my amh level is too) what treatment r u on then cause i thought FSh level at 10 is good.
still feeling confused and hoping for another try on IUI


Good luck 
Lisa x


----------



## mutley18 (Feb 25, 2013)

Im not on any treatment my fsh was 10.8 (keeps putting a smily face whenever i put result in brackets lol) which is borderline anything up to 10 is classed as normal! The younger you are the less the fsh matters (unless its really really high). Im waiting for blood test HSG scan and counselling then we are hoing to try a natural cycle. 

I'd wait for yur AMH levels until you decide what to do


----------

